# Spoon feeding liquids question



## Kberg84 (May 20, 2020)

What is everyone's target rate for Nitrogen when spoon feeding and how often are you spraying? I'm thinking about converting to strictly liquid on my tiftuf front yard.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I usually shoot for .2-.3 lbs of Nitrogen per M(1,000 sq/ft) every 2-3 weeks. YMMV, so it's something you will need to play around with to see what works best for you and your soil and grass.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Mightyquinn Do you stretch out your schedule, say every 3-4 weeks for example, during dry spells? Or do you find it best to stick with the program.?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I kind of let the lawn tell me what it needs and I have irrigation so I don't have any dry spells. There are so many variables involved that you will need/want to be flexible in your applications and find out what works best for you.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Makes sense. I have irrigation too, but do not water as much as I would like to because I do not have a well. Municipal water gets expensive when I let the irrigation rip


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Monocot Master said:


> Makes sense. I have irrigation too, but do not water as much as I would like to because I do not have a well. Municipal water gets expensive when I let the irrigation rip


Yeah, it's expensive here too but I added a "irrigation water meter" when I first moved into the house so it makes it a little cheaper to water since I don't have to pay sewer fees on the water I use on it. It was a little expensive up front but it has well paid for itself by now.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Yea, I wouldn't be sweating my water bill too much if I was only paying for the water, but I only have one meter so I pay water and sewer for everything I use. I do have the option of adding another meter, a subtract meter they call it. It's not a new tap at the main, but would a branch off my service line to my house. The purveyor charges a reasonable up front fee then I would have the costs for the plumber. I never priced out the plumber costs, but in the long run, would likely be worth it.

Is this the type arrangement you have? Or do you have a separate meter with a tap at the water main from the street?


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Kberg84 Apologies for high-jacking your thread!

I will be trying all liquid this year, following Mightyquinn's program. My N and K will be urea and SOP. Also plan to try Potassium Nitrate if I get my hands on some.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Monocot Master said:


> Yea, I wouldn't be sweating my water bill too much if I was only paying for the water, but I only have one meter so I pay water and sewer for everything I use. I do have the option of adding another meter, a subtract meter they call it. It's not a new tap at the main, but would a branch off my service line to my house. The purveyor charges a reasonable up front fee then I would have the costs for the plumber. I never priced out the plumber costs, but in the long run, would likely be worth it.
> 
> Is this the type arrangement you have? Or do you have a separate meter with a tap at the water main from the street?


They basically added another meter next to the house meter, not 100% sure but I think it's hooked up to the main. I had to buy the meter from the city and then pay a plumber to install it. This was 15 years ago but I think i paid around $800-900 for the meter and i want to say a couple $100 for the plumber to install it but that might be a little low, I'm not sure. I think the price has gone up quite a bit since then. The city still gets you for a "service fee" for the other meter but in the Summer when the irrigation is going it's a fraction of what the sewer charge would be.


----------

